# KW Variant 2s installed



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Hey guys,

I actually posted this stuff on fanatics a while back. Figured I do it up here as well!


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Here's the before pic for reference*


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking great Ed :thumbup:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Looks great! How is the handling? Balanced?


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

It's very nice. The KWs have settled in nicely. They were a bit jarring at first over some bumps, but these days it feels like a stock ride again, and I haven't even played with the dampening yet. Around corners, the car is much flatter than before. I plan to get sways next — that should really help as well in that department.

And I haven't even gotten it aligned yet! I've been waiting to make sure this is the height I want before doing that.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

How much of a drop was it? Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Ack said:


> *How much of a drop was it? Looking good! :thumbup: *


I honestly don't know exactly. If I had to guess I'd say about an inch in the back and about 1.25 in the front?


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

:yikes: DAMN!! Your car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

SWEET!


----------



## homersimpson (Oct 17, 2002)

Your ride is the shizits dude! The dead-on side view is just amazing! I'm waiting on my variant IIs as well. Hope it looks as nice as yours.:thumbup:


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

damn, i never imagined that a IR could look this good.

kewl. Awesome wheels with awesome coils. 

Congrats

Raja


----------

